# R. I. P.



## Darton01

Maybe this was done before but here goes.How many bow companies that are no longer with us can you think of?I'll start with a few.Continental,York?,Mountianeer,Blue Ridge,Champion.:deadhorse I'll stop there.Don't wanna hog 'em all.


----------



## dgf41

Oregon Bows

Archery Traditions  

Tim Meigs Trad bows


----------



## dgf41

Indian Archery

Locksly.


----------



## Darton01

Can't believe I took the caplock off when I typed in R.I.P. Wish I could fix it.Indian is XI right?


----------



## dgf41

Indian archery was traditional bows. I do believe ther is a connection between them and XI


----------



## RecordKeeper

Darton01 said:


> Can't believe I took the caplock off when I typed in R.I.P. Wish I could fix it.Indian is XI right?


Fixed!

Carroll
Hot Shot
Allen


----------



## Darton01

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## CDE

Golden Eagle... Pro-Line...


----------



## pinkfletch

Rigid
Robin Hood


----------



## Darton01

CDE, Golden was bought by Bear. Pro line by Darton but I think they are still around.Just like Jennings was bought by Bear years ago.I'm not sure but its called North American Hunting Group or something like that.Same with McPherson merged with Pearson.I guess McPherson would count here though 'cause you cant buy a McPherson bow,but I think you can still buy Golden Eagle.So Pro line would make the list.Thanks,keep 'em comin.:embarres:


----------



## monty53

Wing


----------



## rock monkey

olympus
robin hood (made by darton for robin hood archery)


----------



## dgf41

Herters
Root


----------



## reignman

Herters
Astro
TSS
CSS
Wing
Bonnie Bowman
Clearwater
Jeffery (I think they may still make recurves???)


----------



## dgf41

Jeffery Does still make bows. I think they are some very under rated bows.


----------



## Flip Flop

golden circle, bullet ADI, barnburner, revolution (?) , rocky mountain RAC, .....


----------



## DMONTI

Sanders Bows
Fasco Bows
Staghorn Bows
U.S.A.C. bows
Perry Bows
E. Bud Pierson Bows
Smithwick Bows
Hit Bows
Dicky Roberts Bows
Diamond Bows
Norm Richards Bows
Colt Bows
American Archery Bows
Shakespier Bows
Drake Bows


----------



## Jim C

DMONTI said:


> Sanders Bows
> Fasco Bows
> Staghorn Bows
> U.S.A.C. bows
> Perry Bows
> E. Bud Pierson Bows
> Smithwick Bows
> Hit Bows
> Dicky Roberts Bows
> Diamond Bows
> Norm Richards Bows
> Colt Bows
> American Archery Bows
> Shakespier Bows
> Drake Bows


Charlie Pierson used to bring some of his dad's creations to JOAD. Sadly, Charlie is very old and really can't get out of the nursing home these days. Mildred Died three years ago and the last I saw Charlie was when he came to the 04 Olympic Trials. great bow designers both of them -lots of people don't remember all the stuff that family did for archery-both flight and target


----------



## obh1

Stemmler


----------



## Jim C

As a kid I remember COE BOWS. I suspect they are long gone too


----------



## st8arrow

Don't forget Groves and SKY


----------



## rock monkey

> reignman
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2006
> Posts: 5
> Herters
> Astro
> TSS
> *CSS*
> Wing
> Bonnie Bowman
> Clearwater
> Jeffery (I think they may still make recurves???)



CSS is still in business as far as i know. www.customshootingsystems.com


----------



## Bow_Rep

I rep's both American and Pearson during their top years 84/85 and 86-90 respectively. Both are now toast. 

My first bow was a Colt Arrowmaster, made by a division of Colt firearms. They are loooong gone, LOL.


----------



## DMONTI

Folberth Bows. Cleveland Ohio

I have one of his bows that has a date of mfg. Nov. 30 1937. Most people don't know that he was the first to use glass backing on bows. He also invented the windshield wiper.


----------



## RecordKeeper

Darton01 said:


> Thanks:clap2:


It took me two weeks....but I finally really did fix it!:wink:


----------



## Darton01

Good job,Thank you very much.:thumb:


----------



## RADAR1

i belive darton sold proline in 2003 or 2004


----------



## Darton01

RADAR1,I think they just became as one.Sorta like Pearson and McPherson did.You are right though they are R.I.P.:zip:


----------



## Darton01

Heres a few more.Guzzetta Enterprises,Suretrak Archery,Olympus,Carrolls,I better let the rest for you guys.:zip:


----------



## SBills

st8arrow said:


> Don't forget Groves and SKY


Technically SKY is still available, although now owned by Mathews with some changes. They seemingly do little to promote them. At Louisville all they had were a few of the traditional bows and none of the FITA stuff.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Pro Sport of Canada, I believe it turned into Champion though.


----------



## Bowfisherman

Not sure, but is Firebrand Technologies still in business?


----------



## Darton01

Not sure.Are they the ones who made a kinda knockoff of Oneida?


----------



## Bowfisherman

Yes they had a bow line that was very similar to an Oneida, but eliminated alot of moving mechanical parts. Actually I think the owner of the company at one time was an engineer FOR Oneida. I thought ( heresay) the owner had to go oversees for the Iraq missions and the company failed. ????
Not positive on the facts, just what I have been told.


----------



## whoa

Blue Moutain


----------



## Matatazela

Crusader, although they had a link to Barnett the crossbow maker, methinks.


----------



## Ottawa Rogue

Bowfisherman said:


> Yes they had a bow line that was very similar to an Oneida, but eliminated alot of moving mechanical parts. Actually I think the owner of the company at one time was an engineer FOR Oneida. I thought ( heresay) the owner had to go oversees for the Iraq missions and the company failed. ????
> Not positive on the facts, just what I have been told.


Firebrand was (is?) owned by Roger Loomis, who owned the original Oneida Labs.
I'm not sure what the whole story is but from what i understand, the company went bankrupt and was purchased by Claude Pollington.
this is where C.P. Oneida Eagle bows came from.

the firebrand is based off of a bow called the oneida discovery which was camless like the FBT products, apparently the discovery design wan't part of the sale to Pollington.

somehow the Monster Bows Phoenix is tied in here, as it is an evolution of sorts of both basic designs, but you'd need to talk to Mikieday or Huntinghippie here, they are the owners of Monsterbows.
just don't mention Loomis around them too much, from what i understand it's a dirty word in the oneida community also, Jeffpahunter is an authority on these bows.

sorry if i mangled this but it oughta be fairly close


----------



## jrewings

CSS is still in business and doing very well for a very small company. It's the Richwood part of CSS that is no longer. Richwood and CSS broke ties after CEO Rich Stoll passed away which was the tie between Richwood (Rich Stoll) & Chuck Nease (CSS)

CSS already has some bow upgrades, new products, a new catalog, new Co-Op program and updated website slated for early 2007.

CSS operated today independantly owned and operated soley by Chuck & Peggy Nease. www.customshootingsystems.com


----------



## Mr. October

Ottawa Rogue said:


> Firebrand was (is?) owned by Roger Loomis, who owned the original Oneida Labs.
> I'm not sure what the whole story is but from what i understand, the company went bankrupt and was purchased by Claude Pollington.
> this is where C.P. Oneida Eagle bows came from.
> 
> the firebrand is based off of a bow called the oneida discovery which was camless like the FBT products, apparently the discovery design wan't part of the sale to Pollington.
> 
> somehow the Monster Bows Phoenix is tied in here, as it is an evolution of sorts of both basic designs, but you'd need to talk to Mikieday or Huntinghippie here, they are the owners of Monsterbows.
> just don't mention Loomis around them too much, from what i understand it's a dirty word in the oneida community also, Jeffpahunter is an authority on these bows.
> 
> sorry if i mangled this but it oughta be fairly close


Loomis was an owner, though not the original owner of Oneida. He drove the company to the verge of bankruptcy due to poor customer service and the release of products without enough testing or R&D. When Claude Pollington bought the company he did not include the Discovery bow. 

Loomis went on to found Firebrand using the Discovery as his flagship. Both the Discover and Firebrand failed for the same reasons that Loomis almost drove Oneida out of existence.

As far as reducing moving parts on the Oneidas that was done by Claude Pollington . . not Loomis.


----------



## bfisher

Bow_Rep said:


> I rep's both American and Pearson during their top years 84/85 and 86-90 respectively. Both are now toast.
> 
> My first bow was a Colt Arrowmaster, made by a division of Colt firearms. They are loooong gone, LOL.


 Pearson is alive and well. They dropped the McPherson name last year, but everything is under the Pearson banner. I shot for them 2000-2003.

Golden Eagle was bought by Bear in 1999, which then became NAAG. Golden Eagle was discontinued in 2004. There may be few around on the shlves and Bear is putting a few out with left over parts, but the line is officially dead. I know, I shot for them 1997-1999.

I shot for XI 1993-1997.

I shot Olympus back in 1975-1976.

Does anybody see a pattern here?


----------



## bfisher

I shoulda looked harder. How about the original 80% letoff bow----Mountaineer.


----------



## JavaMan

there was a company in Seattle called Spartan Archery.

I remember the Olympus ads, but never handled there bow.

JavaMan


----------



## Washi

Buck Knives bows (I think Champion made them)


----------



## grnxlt

i bought a champion in O2' and about a year later they went under. it was the saber model,i took a nice 8 point that i'm mounting .it's about 80% done.

i just sold it 2 weeks ago on ebay[the bow]for $65.


----------



## Dead Center

Is Check-it sights gone? 
I think BoDoodle went out a couple of years ago.


----------



## JavaMan

Bododdle has been bought out-I believe..dont know about Chek It Products

JavaMan


----------



## edthearcher

*bows*

altho not my first bow . but my first expensive bow was a eddings super cast the first full working recurve, made in minn. paid $94.00 for it now that was a lot of money in those days.:shade:


----------



## Canowicakte

i have buyed an 2nd hand mountaineer YESS... it will be my first hunting bow, and i'll love it.. i know he is in verry best condition and i think this was a verry great brand.. cheers. cano

Mountaineer R:I but i got a last one..


----------



## Karoojager

A saeco was my first bow. Know anybody whats happened with this company ?


----------



## Archerybuff

Holy Crap your not shooting for Martin now are you????:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Archerybuff said:


> Holy Crap your not shooting for Martin now are you????:wink:


I don`t understand you joke ???:embara: 
Was this bow from Martin ?
I bought the Saeco second hand and took my first national title with him, it was 1994.


----------



## Archerybuff

bfisher said:


> Pearson is alive and well. They dropped the McPherson name last year, but everything is under the Pearson banner. I shot for them 2000-2003.
> 
> Golden Eagle was bought by Bear in 1999, which then became NAAG. Golden Eagle was discontinued in 2004. There may be few around on the shlves and Bear is putting a few out with left over parts, but the line is officially dead. I know, I shot for them 1997-1999.
> 
> I shot for XI 1993-1997.
> 
> I shot Olympus back in 1975-1976.
> 
> Does anybody see a pattern here?


I meant to quote this reply but I got into a big hurry.:embara:


----------



## FULL-BORE

What about York?


----------



## Archerybuff

Darton01 said:


> Maybe this was done before but here goes.How many bow companies that are no longer with us can you think of?I'll start with a few.Continental,York?,Mountianeer,Blue Ridge,Champion.:deadhorse I'll stop there.Don't wanna hog 'em all.


He mentioned York in the very first post. If I remember they had a shoot thru riser kinda like the Hoyt Ultra Elite.


----------



## Hunters_Trail

*Very Old Bow makers*

I could only think of three not mentioned, Stuckey Archery, New Haven IN, made great recurve bows, Sabo, in California, made a shoot thorugh recurve, and E. Bud Pierson, Cincinnati, OH one of the first glass backed recurves.
TW


----------



## Darton01

Wow,when I started this topic I had no idea there were so many:smile: .Alot of these I've never heard of before.Lets keep 'em coming.


----------



## bow worx

what about Yamaha are they still making wheel bows ?


----------



## solutions

My first bow I bought from a guy I worked with was a Storm Archery, lightning II.


----------



## 125 or bust

Darton01 said:


> CDE, Golden was bought by Bear. Pro line by Darton but I think they are still around.Just like Jennings was bought by Bear years ago.I'm not sure but its called North American Hunting Group or something like that.Same with McPherson merged with Pearson.I guess McPherson would count here though 'cause you cant buy a McPherson bow,but I think you can still buy Golden Eagle.So Pro line would make the list.Thanks,keep 'em comin.:embarres:


you can a bow from a McPherson .It's a small little co. called Mathews.


----------



## Hunters_Trail

*Old bow manufacturers*

I thought of a few more, and realized that they were already listed. However I did not see "Redman" which were very good compounds, with Barnsdale limbs. Now out of business, puchased by Barnsdale? I think.
Someone mentioned E. Bud Pierson before I did a few posts back. I remember the old shop in downtown Cincinnati, I still have one of his "Sultan" bows. I also remember the old man, he was still alive when Charlie moved to the Tri-Counry area. I can remember fourty year ago well, I just can't remember yesterday.
TW


----------



## Priz

reignman said:


> Herters
> *Astro*TSS
> CSS
> Wing
> Bonnie Bowman
> Clearwater
> Jeffery (I think they may still make recurves???)


reignman, I worked for the man that started Astro bows years ago, George Sattler, I know he's dead now, but they were bought out by Outers Co. quite a few years ago. After a few years, I think it just sorta went by the wayside.
Maybe too much competition. It was a sweet shooting bow at the time, I shot my first perfect outdoors field round back then the second time I shot it !! This was many moons ago...gawd, I'm old, LOL !!!

Note, I still have an Astro compound hunting bow, that I would not hesitate to go hunting with.


----------



## Hunters_Trail

*Old Manufactures*

I found a few more looking through my 60's and 70's catalogs, Blackhawk, Jaguar, and USAC (United States Archery Corp). These were in the 63-64 Anderson Archery Catalog. I will keep thinking, I am sure we have missed some.
TW


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Another couple to add to the list:

Knickerbocker

Horizon


----------



## Priz

I thought of one other one that I can't remember the exact name of the manufacturer !!
I shot this bow in the early to mid seventies. It was a take down bow where the limbs just snapped into place, no bolts or anything, a recurve. I believe the name could have been Magna ?? It would take one of the oldtimers here to recognize this one. It had a black metal handle with white limbs.
I won third place in amatuer at Cobo Hall at the indoor nationals with this bow !!!


----------



## carlosii

*Hoosier Bows*

My brother still has a Beck bow which was made here in Indiana in what I think was a one man shop. A great bow with less stack than most of that era and really good speed. Another Indiana bow maker was Watson who worked out of Evansville and/or Henderson, KY. In our local club at the time there was a real competition between Beck and Watson bow owners.
I thought I saw a Wing bow advertised recently. Are they for sure out of business?


----------



## carlosii

*Indiana Bows?*

I recall there were a couple of bow makers in Indiana. One was the Beck bow and the other was Watson. I think Watson was made in or around Evansville and the Beck was made somewhere in northern Indiana. Members of our club back then were really choosing up sides in the debate over which made the better bow.
BTW, I thought I saw an ad for Wing bows somewhere recently.


----------



## Bow_Rep

Priz said:


> reignman, I worked for the man that started Astro bows years ago, George Sattler, I know he's dead now, but they were bought out by Outers Co. quite a few years ago. After a few years, I think it just sorta went by the wayside.
> Maybe too much competition. It was a sweet shooting bow at the time, I shot my first perfect outdoors field round back then the second time I shot it !! This was many moons ago...gawd, I'm old, LOL !!!
> 
> Note, I still have an Astro compound hunting bow, that I would not hesitate to go hunting with.


There is a name I hadn't heard in many days...George Sattler. Guess his doctor told him to get out and exercise. He dropped dead of a fatal heart attack while jogging soon afterwards. George built a pretty decent bow for it's day. It had a sandcast aluminum riser with a bare grip that felt like shaking the hand of an old friend. The limbs were made by American Archery until about 1985 when George began having financial difficulties. The bows were offered with either round wheels or Alpha cams which came into vogue about that time. The bows were more target oriented with a very high brace height, but the ATA was only about 43" or slightly longer when most other target bows were 47-49" ATA. Astro also offered a diecast riser that had been used by Outers, but it was for low-end, glass-limbed compounds. American Archery also used this riser for low-end models. Frank Wooden was the sales rep up here for George. Nice enough guy that I got along pretty well with (I was the American rep), but nearly as FOS as George was at times. 

*********************************
Somebody mentioned the Chek-It Products Company. To my knowledge, the owner either died or simply retired and closed the doors. He had a gal that pretty much ran the show over there and maybe she just decided she'd had enough. Not really sure exactlky how it all went down. I did a project for them circa 1997-1998 (pretty sure anyway) that entailed the redesign of their target sight because of my old tool design background. Taking the attributes of the Warner Tool International sight using the two guide rods and precision leade screw, that is how the model 9000 came to be. Believe it or not, I finally looked a 9000 over just a couple of months back even though I'd made all of the technical drawings, LOL.


----------



## edthearcher

*bow*

I think around wisconsin jeff button who is a pro shoter made astro well know. he goes by the name chpro here on AT, also jeff muller who owns badger land archer did machine work for check it sight. I thought after the owner of astro died all his stuff was put into a storage unit and his nephews tried to sell the company but it never sold


----------



## Bow_Rep

edthearcher said:


> I think around wisconsin jeff button who is a pro shoter made astro well know. he goes by the name chpro here on AT, also jeff muller who owns badger land archer did machine work for check it sight. I thought after the owner of astro died all his stuff was put into a storage unit and his nephews tried to sell the company but it never sold


Jeff and I shot many moons back when he lived in central WI and before he turned pro. I do recall him shooting an Astro circa 1985-ish.

Do not know exactly what became of Astro's tooling, etc. There really couldn't have been much because everything was outsourced. Sand cast risers with a high brace height were pretty much a dead item after the mid 80's.


----------



## IBM

*Old manufacturers*

I used to shoot a Browning Challenger (not sure who made it) in the late 60s early 70s one of the best looking bows around, alot like the bear HC300. then started shooting the shakspere Golden Eagle a take down that I still have. Both bows were recurves. IBM


----------



## Zipper Man

I have a bear bearcat recurve that i bought a couple years ago. The guy i bought it from got it out of an estate sale. The bow looks like it has never been strung and has a small sticker on the top limb that says, 

E.Bud Pierson 
kemper road
cincinnati,Ohio

I wonder if this was one of his personal bows or one that he sold through his shop?


----------



## Hunters_Trail

*E.Bud Pierson*

I believe that this bow was sold in his new shop out by Tri-County. This shop was operated by his son Charlie? and the old man just spent time there. I believe that the Glass bows that Bud made were built in the 50's. Prior to the glass bows he made self bows from yew. I was in his old shop in the early 60's and he gave me a few glued up yew blanks as he was no longer making bows. I completed them and shot the for years. I have a "Sultan that my father shot in the late 50's. 
Hope this information helps.
Tom


----------



## jmoose77

Premier Archery Corp and TSS (Total Shooting Systems). I don't think these two have been posted.


----------



## buckmaster27

*bows*

forgot renegade bows


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*my favorite bow of all time*

remember the blue mountain bow company ???? i believe they were out of washington state or oregon... they made a bow called the wolverine. i loved it !!!! had twin hatchets ,,,,,oh back in 1990 or so...went out in or around 1996 or so...

they from what i heard started as a company that made CNC parts for other companies. they made cams and risers i believe for high country,,,possibly. they decided to make their own rig. i LOVED mine. then they came out with a smaller version called the grey wolverine,,,,,,i didn't care for it. i think it might have been a womans inspired bow at first.

they were looking for distributors and i was going to take on a chance and distribute them out of my buddy's bass shop back in 1995 or so. then i got into a nasty break up with the ex and all that changed. then they went out.

bows have changed since,,,,but it was one of my all time favorite bows,,,along with the old proline cr41 and the hoyt super slam fast flite.

has bows changed or what ????:darkbeer:


----------



## sweryap

buckmaster27 said:


> forgot renegade bows


These are still made as far as I know...Mouldy's in Eau Claire sells them. My buddy has one thats about 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## tacoben

*Rouge River Archery....*

in Oregon made some of the nicest premier Port Orford shafts/arrows for traditional shooters. I heard that Cecil and his wife (sorry but I forgot her name) have retired


----------



## Grant Downunder

Morriett Bows made by the late Ron Morriett
I believe he made the 1st ever fast flite system some year before Hoyt came out with it.


----------



## archeryal

That was Ron Morrett - with an adjustable tiller/limb weight TD tournament bow. Nice stuff. 
Yamaha is out of business, but their Superfeel Forged tooling lives on through Win & Win, modified for ILF fittings and sold as a Sebastian Flute riser. (A French/Japanese/Korean hybrid....). 
It must be sweet for W&W to take over a Japanese brand, as there's not much love lost between the two nations. 
Chek-It is gone, as is Accra, which made some very nice sights (if I recall, Shibuya had to make an arrangement re: patent infringement for their worm gear micro-elevation.)
Nishizawa of Japan made some pretty extreme fast bows, but I haven't heard of them recently. 
Wing went out long ago, semi-reborn as a brand name for some early Korean-made bows.


----------



## idrednek

*Gfk*

Golden Key Futura is basicly dead since spott hog now owns them.


----------



## Templar1305

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> remember the blue mountain bow company ???? i believe they were out of washington state or oregon... they made a bow called the wolverine. i loved it !!!! had twin hatchets ,,,,,oh back in 1990 or so...went out in or around 1996 or so...
> 
> 
> 
> bows have changed since,,,,but it was one of my all time favorite bows,,, :


Those were nice bows. Somebody had one for sale on the forums here last year. 
Am I the only one who finds some of the 80s and 90s bows more attractive than todays Hyperspeed bows?
Love them round cams....


----------



## 92289

i think now you can add jennings to the list too. i hear that Escalade Sports(owners of Bear and Jennings) are going to just Bear from now on. at least thats what ive read and heard, adn the fact that jennings you cant find anywhere hardly, and they dont have a new line for 08


----------



## Darton01

That is sad news.I always liked Jennings.Until Tom sold out to Bear:embara:That was the begining of the end.My first bow was a T starII [still have it].


----------



## viperarcher

Dead Center said:


> Is Check-it sights gone?
> I think BoDoodle went out a couple of years ago.


Boodoodle, the owner passed away and now is run by his chidren, family business i believe


----------



## GCOD

pearson actually owns the york and robin hood brands and from what I understand they are planning on bringing the york brand back as a line of target bows


----------



## Lrgmouth

MQ32shooter said:


> Pro Sport of Canada, I believe it turned into Champion though.


I still own a ProSport Rampage. A little heavy but fast. I killed a deer with it this year, 27 yds double lung pass thru. Did not go 20' stopped and fell over.
My best friend gave me that bow...love them both!


----------



## Okie1bow

*Another one*

Gorley Bows, Tulsa Oklahoma ended in about 1959. The forms and equiptment were purchased by what became the Black Widow line.


----------



## Xiisign

CDE said:


> Golden Eagle... Pro-Line...


I still own a Golden Eagle Light Speed 2


----------



## soonerboy

Tice and Watts out of Huntsville, Alabama made a super recurve bow back in the mid 70"s.


----------

